# Pillar / Bench Drill



## Jroper14 (14 Jan 2020)

Hi,

I’m looking to purchase a Pillar / Bench Drill. My initial project will require me to drill 3/16” holes approx 1 1/4” depth into steel. Around 20 holes required but they will need to be precise of course. These will be for metal dowels as well as push/pull screws.

I’ll only be using the machine very occasionally as well as for some woodworkzing. I haven’t got the budget for £1k+ engineers drill and was hoping to get some advice of what is recommended on the market for under £300. I’m happy to look at 2nd hand machines but I’m not sure what I should be looking for e.g specs. I’m a newbie to this stuff!

I’d really appreciate any advice on this. 

Many thanks in advance.

Jack


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Jan 2020)

post1329735.html#p1329735


----------



## Arnold9801 (15 Jun 2020)

Did you get your pillar drill after? I have two 3phase available from school shutdown.


----------

